# Where would you rather be?



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

So here i am sitting at work at the moment thinking to my self... Geez i would love to be out chasing snakes and other various reptiles around today. For the first time yesterday i saw a RBB, EB ,EWD , Lacey, Pagona, Morelia, CTS, Lil turtles, Various skinks all in one day on my property.. I really want do get a day of just going out and seeing what i can wrangle  That day would be today if i was not at work as the weather is perfect for it. 

So my question.... where would you be right now if you could?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm quite happy to be in aircon atm.


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha yeah you would be up there buddy... I cant wait to get back up your way  Was a real eye opener for wild life... My area can be so boring some times


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

hehe i went herping today and found 3 mountain dragons and a few lil skinks


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd like to be in a clean house instead of the swamp mine currently is. Anyone want to swap their clean house for my messy one?


----------



## Wally (Nov 7, 2011)

At your place by the sounds of it Poggle.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 7, 2011)

Ubud, Bali with an esky full of cold Bintang and a bunch of monkeys to feed


----------



## Wookie (Nov 7, 2011)

Poggle said:


> So my question.... where would you be right now if you could?



Emma Watson's or Dianna Agron's bedroom :lol:


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 7, 2011)

Sitting a boat somewhere north of Mackay's latitude tossing soft plastics at barramundi and mangrove jacks.

But since I'm not there, staying cool near my nice a/cond with my feet up and icey cold drink on my coffee table and just doing as little as humanly possible will do until later this afternoon when I can enjoy the sea breeze and the shade on my patio and commune with the resident lizards and the visiting birds or have a nice afternoon siesta.

I miss working - NOT.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2011)

*no need*

Anywhere cooler than my house!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 7, 2011)

I've never been into the bush herping....and that would be fun, but I know it's never going to happen, so the next best thing is where I am right now, in my little house ....but even that will improve in a couple of hours when my friend...and cleaning lady....comes and vacuums and steam cleans my floors.....then I'll feel the house is really clean till the next fortnight.  when she comes again.


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 7, 2011)

Somewhere where there is LOTS of reps.


----------



## Megzz (Nov 7, 2011)

Sitting on the beach or around the pool in Bali with my fiance.

Seriously, how good is Bali!?


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep....twice a year Megzz .......something about that place- the right balance of cool drinks on the beach and shopping amongst the Kuta Chaos- then jump over to Ubud and chill in the forest then hang in Seminyak for nice dinners and airconned boutiques..... pricelss- taking my kids there for the first time in Jan- can't come quick enough...


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 7, 2011)

Fang101 said:


> Somewhere where there is LOTS of reps.



That'll work too, camera in hand to get lots of photos of them, the landscape and scenary and of other native animals and my nice airconditioned 4x4 with my big Engal in the back which is well stocked with cold drinks and plenty of snags and steaks parked nearby.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> That'll work too, camera in hand to get lots of photos.


dont forget the bum bag full of meal worms


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 7, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> dont forget the bum bag full of meal worms



Have big prime telephotos ( 180 f2.8 and 300 f2.8 ) so wont need them.


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 7, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> That'll work too, camera in hand to get lots of photos of them, the landscape and scenary and of other native animals and my nice airconditioned 4x4 with my big Engal in the back which is well stocked with cold drinks and plenty of snags and steaks parked nearby.



Sounds GREAT!!!


----------



## Trouble (Nov 7, 2011)

anywhere but this cold boring hospital room ... 
Maybe out herping with a few mates, up in Cairns in the humidity  Or even just an afternoon in the spa with the frogs using me as a diving board :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 7, 2011)

My wife works at the local sailing club and last week when she went down to have a smoke, she watched a large tigersnake eating an adult jacky dragon on the beach, She came home an rubbed it in, saying how awesome it was to see something like that in the wild, blah blah blah 
I was so jealous and we were both spewing she didnt have her phone with her to film it...grr.


----------



## mmafan555 (Nov 7, 2011)

Alaska or NZ


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> My wife works at the local sailing club and last week when she went down to have a smoke, she watched a large tigersnake eating an adult jacky dragon on the beach, She came home an rubbed it in, saying how awesome it was to see something like that in the wild, blah blah blah
> I was so jealous and we were both spewing she didnt have her phone with her to film it...grr.



I am officially coming down for you to take me out on call outs with you  i want some of this tiger action! But nah i am thinking of holding a herping day ta my place... Bit of a field day for all to come out for a bit of fun


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Poggle said:


> I am officially coming down for you to take me out on call outs with you  i want some of this tiger action! But nah i am thinking of holding a herping day ta my place... Bit of a field day for all to come out for a bit of fun


come back down here we got better tigers


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

haha i might be coming back round christmas... if so ill show ya where the good ones are.. Mt George... North East


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

went herping to day hoping to get some video of a tiger but saw none  only dragons and a few skinks


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

Ill have to find some pics of my snakes in tas and get them up


----------



## Defective (Nov 7, 2011)

i'd rather be working in an Emergency Department combining both what i love with gaining valuable triaging skills....


----------



## Specks (Nov 7, 2011)

your a long way out poggle, nanango is out past blue mountains


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

Nanango is in the middle of whoop whoop, some where between where sea guls don't venture to where they fly up side down.


----------



## Specks (Nov 7, 2011)

its 300 k's from the gc
a good drive thats for sure
Youll have a herp day at yours, people who turn up sure are commited


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Poggle said:


> Ill have to find some pics of my snakes in tas and get them up


yes i wanna see pics!!!

we just rescued a blue tongue from a cars tyre has burnt feet or something?

help?
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/help-rescued-blue-tongue-173581/


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

Refer to that post mate.. All normal i promise. Remove ticks only if you going to keep it.. It a natural part of wildlife and as nice as it is for removing them it not always in best interest of nature for us to put our noses where not welcome 



Specks said:


> its 300 k's from the gc
> a good drive thats for sure
> Youll have a herp day at yours, people who turn up sure are commited



Plenty of herpers local too. Some in gympie etc... not to far... lol all in the name of science.


----------



## mungus (Nov 7, 2011)

read my signature.........:lol::lol:


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

haha so true mung


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 7, 2011)

Right here mate, I dont need the fantasy, I'm in real world and I'm not complaining. If I died 20 years ago I would have had more adventures than the vast majority. Nothing has changed Nor will it.

When I was 14 my old man said "mate, if you dont take risks you dont have adventures and if you dont have adventures you dont have a life". I ran away from home a week later and didn't come back for a year. I'm not reccommending anyone take that path these days (it's not the same place) 

Thing is...... STOP DREAMING START DOING

Only you will get you where you need to be.


----------



## saximus (Nov 7, 2011)

Under the water. There's an entire magical world down there that most people never get to see and experience


----------



## elogov (Nov 7, 2011)

I want to be in a crappy little steel shed living up in the hills of the rainforest living off the land.

I'll live my dream one day. . .


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 8, 2011)

Good luck mate. Paradise rarely is. The land can be very hard to live off even when you know what you are doing. It's all about experience and there's only one way to get that.

So enjoy!


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 8, 2011)

My floors still haven't been cleaned....would you believe....the cleaning lady has pneumonia....how totally inconsiderate of her.....you'd think she'd get her priorities right wouldn't you......just not good enough....I might have to sack her !!!


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 8, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> My floors still haven't been cleaned....would you believe....the cleaning lady has pneumonia....how totally inconsiderate of her.....you'd think she'd get her priorities right wouldn't you......just not good enough....I might have to sack her !!!



Don't you have functioning arms and legs ?

My wife got a bee in her bonnet yesterday afternoon and went nuts with duster, the broom and vacuum cleaner. So I made myself scarce and went down to my mancave spend some time tinkering with my fishing gear and to keep company with the old lizard who lives in there. She had me sneezing with all the dust she was making airborn.

Thought she must have been expecting a special visitor, but no one came.

Your worst day out near or on the water fishing is better than your best day at work.



SteveNT said:


> Good luck mate. Paradise rarely is. The land can be very hard to live off even when you know what you are doing. It's all about experience and there's only one way to get that.
> 
> So enjoy!



No telephones, no TV (it's mostly rubbish on TV now and not worth watching), no neigbours, no traffic .... that would be paradise.


----------



## Defective (Nov 8, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Right here mate, I dont need the fantasy, I'm in real world and I'm not complaining. If I died 20 years ago I would have had more adventures than the vast majority. Nothing has changed Nor will it.
> 
> When I was 14 my old man said "mate, if you dont take risks you dont have adventures and if you dont have adventures you dont have a life". I ran away from home a week later and didn't come back for a year. I'm not reccommending anyone take that path these days (it's not the same place)
> 
> ...



yeah but i just need to move out first...got my 10year plan in place though

study BHthSci, sit the GAMSAT hopefully pass and get an interview to Med School, get into a course through ACEM and possibly do a fellowship as an ED doc!.....now i just need to implement it. i'll be one happy herper if it comes together like that otherwise i have a backup plan....


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 8, 2011)

Actually no, I don't have a functioning right arm and it's a pain in the bum....I have bursitis or a torn ligiment in my right shoulder, (physio hasn't quite figured out what it is yet) so have very limited use in my right arm. I do as much as I can with my left arm and I can still dust and sweep the floors, but vacuuming and washing the floors are beyond me at the moment.....so I do need the help of my friend. My hubby is 76 and that sort of house work is a bit beyond him too, though he does hang the washing out for me.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 8, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> Actually no, I don't have a functioning right arm and it's a pain in the bum....I have bursitis or a torn ligiment in my right shoulder, (physio hasn't quite figured out what it is yet) so have very limited use in my right arm. I do as much as I can with my left arm and I can still dust and sweep the floors, but vacuuming and washing the floors are beyond me at the moment.....so I do need the help of my friend. My hubby is 76 and that sort of house work is a bit beyond him too, though he does hang the washing out for me.


he is suspended now dont have to explain yourself


----------



## saximus (Nov 8, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> he is suspended now dont have to explain yourself



Again?? Geez no fun


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 8, 2011)

Poggle said:


> So my question.... where would you be right now if you could?



London.

Also, I would love to visit Fiji, parts of Asia and Fraser Island.


----------



## Sel (Nov 8, 2011)

Id like to be many places...

1. Surfers Paradise... eating fish and chips by the beach. 

2. Bali

3. Safari-ing in Africa


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 8, 2011)

dead


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Mate if you really mean that can I suggest you call someone and tell them how you feel.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 8, 2011)

I would rather be on holiday in SA (I want to go shark diving again) but instead I am stuck at work for my 3rd 12hr nightshift. Lots of fun walking around in the rain.


----------



## saximus (Nov 8, 2011)

Dan are you responsible for the ridiculous delays? I just left central and it's a shambles after the storm earlier. I blame you


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 8, 2011)

No it's not me lol. All the trains are stuffed because of the storm earlier trees down & signal failures due to power. That's why I don't catch trains lol even though I get free public transport.


----------



## MathewB (Nov 8, 2011)

Where would I rather be? On the other side of a couple million dollars....




serpenttongue said:


> London.


 Same, except Worcester not London haha


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 9, 2011)

im quite content where i am its more than i ever thought we could have. our own house. although to be debt free would be magical!


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 9, 2011)

The moon


or George Clooneys bed


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 9, 2011)

At this point in time I would rather be in bed sleeping. Only 2 1/2 hrs till I can sleep, stupid nightshift.


----------



## grannieannie (Nov 9, 2011)

That bloke is....suspended....you're joking.....I didn't think he needed to be suspened, in fact it didn't even cross my mind that it would happen !!! Oh well, ok....what does that mean exactly.....for how long ???


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 9, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> That bloke is....suspended....you're joking.....I didn't think he needed to be suspened, in fact it didn't even cross my mind that it would happen !!! Oh well, ok....what does that mean exactly.....for how long ???


 
I dont think it was because of his comments to you Grannieannie.


----------



## starr9 (Nov 9, 2011)

Id like to be out working on my farm (when i can get one!) ridding my horse (again when I can get one)!!! And going to Bali 2 times a year would be g8 2!!! Thats it im going to get in the pool now! Study can w8 this amazing day cant!!!!!


----------

